# Our pond and filter 2011



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got around to taking new photos today when I cleaned the filter and pump. this pond is around 5 years old. Its my 4th pond in 13 years of ponds.

the pump is in a bucket that can be lifted up slowly to keep crap in it and it gets lighter as the pump empties it.









Next I have a drain plug to let water out of the home made filter.










next is a simple let the crap slow down and fall to the bottom. I installed a kitchen sink drain so it all gets out to keep from clouding the water.










bucket has rocks in it to slow the water down.

it runs year round.









And the over view. I use a net to get the leaves off when ever I think about it. the kids can hand feed the fish from the dock.










the two largest are around 12 years old and about 20" long.

OH yea, this is the only time I will ever be able to afford to live "lake side" with mountains in the back ground.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice Marty does the elec. fence keep the raccoons out?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Marty, here is Dad's two ponds...he has 8 goldfish in the small pond and 35 Koi in the big. He has two different sun shades covering each pond to keep away the hawks.




























Below you can see the metal bracing that covers both ponds prior to the leaves falling. Then before the first snow fall we cover both ponds and waterfalls with a thick vinyl covering.



















Both ponds are heated and operate 24/7/365 with very little icing around the edges.










The small pond is 20ft. in diameter by 4 ft. deep. The large pond is 35ft. long / 18ft. wide by 4 1/2 ft. deep. He has two Dolphins pumps that cycle through 10,500 gallons of water each per hour.

These pictures were taken in 2009, we have added a full size Caboose behind the red wood fencing and main waterfalls, we have also extended his track another 500ft. into his backyard.

I know we've taked about his layout but I thought I would share these pictures.

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooooh.......impressive!!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice layout. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

